# 3333 Ladies Short Sleeve T-Shirt



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

This junior’s fashion T-shirt, style 3333, is made of 100% 5.4-ounce cotton. It comes in sizes small through XL. It features a cap sleeve and ½-inch ribbed collar with double stitching in the sleeves and bottom hem. The 10 stock shades include watermelon, royal caribe, violet, seafoam, kiwi, flo blue, melon, citrus, ice blue, and butter. 

For more information, contact Comfort Colors By Chouinard at (800) 545-6366; email: [email protected]: or go to www.dyehouse.com.


----------

